# 92 D21 Starter issue Ka-24e



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Truck starts 80% of the time.....sometimes when I it shut off, it then acts like the battery is dead....and will not turn over......had the battery tested at two different places, they tell me it is good. Replaced the blue starter relay, and re-adjust the Clutch safety switch. So It looks like the starter needs to come out.....I have read all the other posts concerning removing the starter.....and know it is a PIA....any 

Anyone with any tips and tricks to make the job easier?? Has anyone removed the trans crossmember, and lowered the engine a few inches to get better access to that top bolt?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is this a 4x4??


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

oops...sorry about that: 2WD


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I had the exact same problem that you described (mine was on a '93). Engine would turn over most of the time, but you never knew when that would be. I remember parking on hills a lot.

Anyways, my problem was the ignition switch. Ended up installing a push button starter under the dash...was way cheaper than replacing the ignition.

Might wanna' look into that before you change the starter (as I changed out my starter thinking that was the culprit...it wasn't).

(BTW, when I replaced the starter I don't recall having to remove anything else to gain access. Was a tight squeeze, but nothing else)

Good luck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use a wrench for the top one and a extension and socket for the bottom one ..
or go at it thru the fender well..


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Zane: I had the tire off last week, I am not even 100% sure I can get my hand in there to get a wrench on it.....but, it has to be done.

Grug: regarding the switch, The other day when it would not start, I "banged" on the column near the switch....made no difference at all.....pretty sure it is not not the switch....

I have checked / cleaned the cables / checked for loose wires, etc....not too much more left other than pull the starter......but I can almost gurantee, when I take it to be tested it will probably work fine....like I said, it does 80% of the time.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Update: Today it is doing it everytime I turn if off.....It will not turn over, acts as if the battery is dead....but if I wait 20-30 minutes, it starts just fine.....ugggggh.

Like I stated in my original post: I have had the battery tested at two different Autozone stores, by 3 different people....they tell me it is fine.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well...I'm still not convinced that your ignition switch might be the problem as the way you describe the problem sooooo sounds like what my old '93 was doing.

Anyway, how about you give this a try. Next time it won't start, take a long rod type object (I'm thinkin' a broom handle) and give the starter 2-3 good knocks (you should be able to access it from above). Then, try again to start the truck.

If she fires right up...I'd be a little more inclined to think the starter is the problem.

Pretty high tech, eh?


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Jblakeslee,

If you have a vom (volt-ohm-meter) and a helper, try checking the voltage at the battery when trying to start the car. If that is good, check the voltage at the starter when trying to start the car.

If the two readings are different by more than 1 volt then there may be a bad starter cable or poor connections or ??

Tom


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Will try both things.....Very Difficult to get to the connections on the strater with a VOM......

Thanks for the tips...will be under it on Saturday........


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

I would not count out the switch becoz u hit it and it did not change...


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

you can take the voltmeter and test voltage at the key ignition switch too. This will tell you if your smaller wiring is bad to click on the starter or if its your ignition switch module not putting out the power. By The Way, you need more than 12.0v to start everytime, something more like 12.5+Volts. Fully charged 12V battery is actually 13.2V, cars generally read about 12.8V. On the 4x4 1987 truck you can easily get wrench on top and socket on bottom.


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips and advice. Problem with all of this is that the truck does not do it all the time.....example: This morning (and every morning) it starts right up and drives to work....If I shut it off and go back out a few minutes later, bingo, it will not turn over, acts like the battery is dead........If I go out an hour later, it will be ok.......

So I could test voltages probably 9 times out of ten it will be fine......

Going to crawl underneath tormorrow and see If I can get the starter out....hopefully a loose wire, bad connection will reveal itself and then at least I will know what the casue was.....


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Update: Replaced the starter yesterday.....yes..it is a PIA to do....but got it out and new one back in.....so far all is good...it has started everytime I wanted it to....do not know if it was the starter, (autozone tested it, it checked ok..but it also started sometimes too)....The starter was 19 years old, did not hurt anything to replace it. It could just have easily been a bad cable/wire connection....but like I said...so far, so good.

Tips: (2wd) you can get to the upper bolt using a 14mm 3/8 drive, then a swivel, and acouple of extensions angled out towards the "A: arm...that worked for me.....

If you carefully take off the clutch slave cyl......so as not to knock off the boot, then the starter will come right out ......

The hardest part was getting the bolts restarted once the new one was in...

Thanks for all the advice/help guys....


----------

